# BEST SQ Digital Amplifier



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, So I'm currently running a couple of the new Focal FPD digital amps, and I'm quite happy with them... 

That being said, I am planning to get a new car in the next 6 months, and I will be doing another SQ build.
Just wondering, if anyone has input on a BETTER QUALITY digital amplifier, than the Focal FPD Series? (designed by Steve Mantz - built by Zed Audio for Focal America).

I know the old argument about Class A/B vs. Digital... and I'm not looking to debate that. My decision to go with digital amps is based on the following criteria:

1. Compact size (stealth install)
2. Minimal heat output (the Focal amps stay quite cool)

Digital amps have come a long way, in the past few years, and I would confidently argue that my new Focal's sound just as good as my old Zapco amps. I am sold on Digital amplification, and want THE BEST I CAN GET... so my question is: Does anyone make a BETTER digital amp than the Focal FPD?


Jimmy


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.biketronics.com

They use Hypex amps, regarded as the BEST class D modules in the world. Their 4180 uses four UcD180 modules and they have their own unbalanced to balanced converters. The sound is incredible, we compared one to a McIntosh MC300 home amp and the results were very good. The UcD stuff is usually used in $4k-$10k+ home gear like Genesis, Channel Islands, etc.

Plus they are tiny since they are designed for motorcycles.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The JL HD amps if not the best class D for the car are near the top of the list IMO.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Haven't you read? You can't get good sound from a Class D amp...sheesh.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Class D does not mean digital. Digital means there is an analog to digital and back to analog converter inside, has nothing to do with amplifier topology or class. Digital usually has unboard processing.

I use to be all about class D but it destroys,mu radio reception... Can't take it anymore


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> The JL HD amps if not the best class D for the car are near the top of the list IMO.


But, are they better than the Focal / Zed amp?

I guess my real question, is more related to some 'obscure brand' or relatively unknown brand. The JL amp is a fine unit, I don't deny that... but I'm looking for THE BEST Class D amp.

Relating it to a Class A/B, it's like saying a JL amp is really good... but a Mosconi is better... and maybe a BRAX is even better! I'm looking for 'the BRAX' of Class D amplifiers.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

UNBROKEN said:


> Haven't you read? You can't get good sound from a Class D amp...sheesh.


Yeah... I've read.

I'm not saying that a Class D is going to sound better (or worse) than an A/B. But after running Focal Class D amps for the past 4 months, you'd be hard-pressed to get me to ever go back to an A/B amp. Not because they sound better, but because they sound AS GOOD, and take-up a lot less real estate.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> But, are they better than the Focal / Zed amp?
> 
> I guess my real question, is more related to some 'obscure brand' or relatively unknown brand. The JL amp is a fine unit, I don't deny that... but I'm looking for THE BEST Class D amp.
> 
> Relating it to a Class A/B, it's like saying a JL amp is really good... but a Mosconi is better... and maybe a BRAX is even better! I'm looking for 'the BRAX' of Class D amplifiers.


Then you want Biketronics...the packaging is not fancy but you will not find a better class D amp.


----------



## A-Ron (Feb 12, 2010)

Very interested in the Biketronics pieces.. Didn't know they existed until I read this thread. Tempted to purchase one and do a comparison with my current Alpine PDX-F4...

Curious as to why this technology isn't used in car audio...Seems like the market would love the tiny footprint, especially if the output is as good as you claim.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably cost...even at OEM volume pricing it is hard to justify the price markup required except for the most discerning audiophile consumers. When you look at the cost break down, Biketronics is barely making money with MSRP 180 modules, balanced converters, power supplies and cases. And that is with all USA labor costs, they don't outsource anything. Big name manufacturers would charge over $1000 with those build costs. A lot of their Harley customers come back and buy them for their boats and cars. I have a 4180 on the way that I will be comparing with a number of amps, should be fun. . I am trying to talk the owner into marketing a car line because you are right, the market is untapped for amps like this. Plus they are load independent like JL amps so you can even drive tough loads like ribbons and planars!

They are also thinking of making a 2-channel bridged version of the 4180 that would do 400x2 for driving two subs. Even more options with 400 and 700 modules basically limited by the power supplies. Some cool stuff on the way.

Full disclosure, the owner is just a good friend of mine, I do not benefit from talking about these. I just love to find the best stuff on the market and these happen to be the best class D amps out there, random I know.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Was just on biketronics.com. Their BT7P1 speakers look very similar to Hat Imagines.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

mires said:


> Was just on biketronics.com. Their BT7P1 speakers look very similar to Hat Imagines.


Yep, all of their stuff is HAT and Hertz. They hold up well to the elements and play loud with good performance. HAT makes a 5x7 just for Biketronics which drops into many Harleys.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

mires said:


> Was just on biketronics.com. Their BT7P1 speakers look very similar to Hat Imagines.


yeah, they use HAT speakers.

https://www.facebook.com/hybridaudio/photos/a.403943593946.178054.189181953946/10151926792398947/?type=1


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> yeah, they use HAT speakers.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hybridaudio/photos/a.403943593946.178054.189181953946/10151926792398947/?type=1


Gotcha. Just making sure they weren't trying to pass them off as their own or something.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My last car had Brax in it...and Linear Power.

I didn't think it was a down grade...in fact I thought the JLs were the most Brax like amp that I've had.



jimmydee said:


> But, are they better than the Focal / Zed amp?
> 
> I guess my real question, is more related to some 'obscure brand' or relatively unknown brand. The JL amp is a fine unit, I don't deny that... but I'm looking for THE BEST Class D amp.
> 
> Relating it to a Class A/B, it's like saying a JL amp is really good... but a Mosconi is better... and maybe a BRAX is even better! I'm looking for 'the BRAX' of Class D amplifiers.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

mires said:


> Gotcha. Just making sure they weren't trying to pass them off as their own or something.


Nope, they have a great partnership with Scott.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Whenever i read amp comparison threads, makes me wonder what the majority on this forum believe about whether all amps sound the same?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

ImK'ed said:


> Whenever i read amp comparison threads, makes me wonder what the majority on this forum believe about whether all amps sound the same?


I'd say it is divided. Some believe there are sonic differences. Some believe they all sound the same. A large part don't know what to believe but still come here to debate it :shrug:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I believe if they measure the same then they'll sound the same...otherwise they'll sound different.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont think youll have much of an improvement upgrading period. Unless youre adding much more power, keep the focals


----------



## Amorous (Apr 20, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> I believe if they measure the same then they'll sound the same...otherwise they'll sound different.


I think this may be correct. Unless it is wrong.


----------



## _Nomad_ (Dec 11, 2012)

tyroneshoes said:


> I dont think youll have much of an improvement upgrading period. Unless youre adding much more power, keep the focals


^This


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

jimmydee said:


> OK, So I'm currently running a couple of the new Focal FPD digital amps, and I'm quite happy with them...
> 
> That being said, I am planning to get a new car in the next 6 months, and I will be doing another SQ build.
> Just wondering, if anyone has input on a BETTER QUALITY digital amplifier, than the Focal FPD Series? (designed by Steve Mantz - built by Zed Audio for Focal America).
> ...


Have you tried looking into the arc audio 1200.6 Xdi v2?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eat-review-two-new-products-arc-am-morel.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/161519-arc-audio-xdi-1200-6-review.html


And can someone contribute with his take on the sonic characteristics of these three amps,if you've heard them.
1)The focal FDP 900.6
2) Zed Leviathan 3
3)Arc audio 1200.6 Xdi


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

jimmydee said:


> OK, So I'm currently running a couple of the new Focal FPD digital amps, and I'm quite happy with them...
> 
> That being said, I am planning to get a new car in the next 6 months, and I will be doing another SQ build.
> Just wondering, if anyone has input on a BETTER QUALITY digital amplifier, than the Focal FPD Series? (designed by Steve Mantz - built by Zed Audio for Focal America).
> ...


On a side note. I just picked up these two amplifiers and am getting ready to install them. My previous install used 4G wire to the amps. Just by looking at the input terminals of these new FDP amps it looks like there is no way a 4g wire can fit in them. Were you able to fit 4g wire into them?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

We're slowly getting there. 'There" being a 1,000 watt amp that you can hold in your hand. We're close now but, the next few years are going to see an explosion of small, high efficiency. class D amps. It's already started. Now, as with anything else, the real quality stuff may take a bit longer but, 'smaller' is the future and class a/b amps will soon be considered entry level stuff if not start disappearing altogether. I can see a day coming soon when a 12" long amp chassis will be considered a "surfboard".


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Having finally bit the bullet and moving on from Mcintosh amps to an Arc Audio 1200.6 I am completely satisfied with my purchase.They're smooth,dynamic and have tons of power.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> Having finally bit the bullet and moving on from Mcintosh amps to an Arc Audio 1200.6 I am completely satisfied with my purchase.They're smooth,dynamic and have tons of power.


Fantastic choice. I'm running two of them and definitely don't see myself getting rid of them anytime soon.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

AAAAAAA said:


> Class D does not mean digital. Digital means there is an analog to digital and back to analog converter inside, has nothing to do with amplifier topology or class. Digital usually has unboard processing.
> 
> I use to be all about class D but it destroys,mu radio reception... Can't take it anymore


Thank you ! I was not the only one annoyed by that.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

THEDUKE said:


> On a side note. I just picked up these two amplifiers and am getting ready to install them. My previous install used 4G wire to the amps. Just by looking at the input terminals of these new FDP amps it looks like there is no way a 4g wire can fit in them. Were you able to fit 4g wire into them?


No... you only need 8awg power wire for these amps.


----------

